# Show some/your Mayones until my NGD gets here!



## engage757 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just bought my first Mayones! Until the guitar gets here and I do a NGD, why don't you guys show off your Mayones or just random ones you have seen to get my GAS to overdrive! 

I'll throw a couple out there, have you guys seen these yet?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 8, 2011)

That natural


----------



## engage757 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah man! the Regius Limited Edition Element Air series!


----------



## okaymike (Aug 8, 2011)

That trans black with a floyd is fucking lush!


----------



## Baco (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## engage757 (Aug 8, 2011)

man baco! Love those! Not a fan of the body style of the blue Legend, but that flame is unreal.


----------



## orakle (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 8, 2011)

Baco said:


>



The blue one on the right... I must have.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 8, 2011)

orakle said:


>



mmmmm.... DELISH!


----------



## astm (Aug 11, 2011)

I wanted so bad one of those regius elements!!!


----------



## Enter Paradox (Aug 11, 2011)

Love me some Mayo too! TS, what are you getting 





Custom Regius 6 Macassar top





Bulb's jeans

Credits to original uploaders


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm loving that denim!


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Aug 11, 2011)

aaaaaaah! Don't fuel my GAS even more...
Bulb got a winner with that denim finish.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 12, 2011)

orakle said:


>



that is a gorgeous 8 string


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 12, 2011)

This will hopefully be in my hands in 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 12, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> This will hopefully be in my hands in 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 12, 2011)

I am GASing... Hard!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## engage757 (Aug 13, 2011)

mmmm... me wanty a denim. Petey, more build pics?


----------



## Rook (Aug 13, 2011)

Where do people get these?

Pretty rare things it seems


----------



## JPMike (Aug 13, 2011)

I tried, the Regius 8 and 7 today plus the Setius 7. These guitars are craftmanship wonders.


----------



## Rook (Aug 13, 2011)

^where? Website?


----------



## MikeH (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Where do people get these?
> 
> Pretty rare things it seems



Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982


----------



## Rook (Aug 14, 2011)

I tried that, it's pretty useless...


----------



## JPMike (Aug 14, 2011)

You can find the dealers on their website.


----------



## Rook (Aug 14, 2011)

The only US dealer doesn't appear to have anything on their site, plus it seems daft to order a European product from the states, most of the EU dealers don't have sites and if they do have nothing.

Never mind eh.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 14, 2011)

If you are located in London, I am sure there's a dealer over there to showcase the instruments.


----------



## Rook (Aug 14, 2011)

Unfortunately not, both UK dealers are bass only. There used to be BlackHawk Music but they don't even show up on Mayo's site and anyway I'm pretty sure it's just one guy haha.

I've emailed some folks in the know to try an get access to some here in the UK.


----------



## fps (Aug 14, 2011)

JPMike said:


> If you are located in London, I am sure there's a dealer over there to showcase the instruments.



Sadly not I went to check this out and the people in Denmark St were v unhelpful re Mayones and scoffed at the idea of ever stocking them, saying they had to build up their list of endorsees. I was shocked!!


----------



## Rook (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a guy I sorta know at guitarguitar, I might try and encourage him to have a go at getting a sale or return or something.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just got mine! I will do a photoshoot when I get the chance! it is ABSURD! I love it!


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 16, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> This will hopefully be in my hands in 2 - 3 weeks.



Is that a 7-piece neck???


----------



## Rook (Aug 16, 2011)

^11


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's a picture of one of Leo's (bassist in my band Red Seas Fire) Jabba basses that he's receiving within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rook (Aug 16, 2011)

^Tell me, Mr. G, why it is that you own a gorgeous Regius 7 and yet there are no pics of it on this thread?


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahaha, that's not actually mine, I'm just looking after it for a time. Either way here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## Rook (Aug 17, 2011)

Better 


Mind me asking what the situation is around that? Who's is it? And who's is the 8?


----------



## atticmike (Aug 17, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Ahaha, that's not actually mine, I'm just looking after it for a time. Either way here are a couple of pictures.


 
Dunno why but I'm always getting hungry whenever I spot a beautiful mayones 

The finish along with knobs looks so jelly ^^


----------



## isispelican (Aug 17, 2011)

might be misha`s and the eight is jan`s, the manager of periphery


Fun111 said:


> Better
> 
> 
> Mind me asking what the situation is around that? Who's is it? And who's is the 8?


----------



## pink freud (Aug 17, 2011)

Not mine, but I wish I had one:


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 25, 2011)

So that red bass that I posted a piccy of arrived today.

Un. Be. Lievable.

Such an amazing bass.











And this last picture is from when Leo was wandering to his room and our hallway light doesn't work, and he noticed the glow in the dark dots that is a custom order from both of us (for my Regius 8 and his other bass to be coming soon), and we were shocked by just how bright they are.


----------



## firejack018 (Aug 25, 2011)

engage757 said:


>





Enter Paradox said:


> Custom Regius 6 Macassar top


Hotdamn!!!


----------



## OlisDead (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are some pics of my Regius PRO 6 custom :


























And here are pics of one of my best friends' collection :


----------



## youshy (Aug 25, 2011)

OlisDead said:


> Here are some pics of my Regius PRO 6 custom :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You DEFINITELY not helping me with those pics. 
Damn, I wish I have had money to buy Regius instead of tele..


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 25, 2011)

The guys at the London International Music Show in 2009 were being total asshats and not letting anyone trying any of the models apart from the Regius. If that's what they're gonna be like, I'm not sure I'd give them my custom.


----------



## Miek (Aug 25, 2011)

God *DAMN*, Petey


----------



## iamdunker (Aug 26, 2011)

so want to try out a mayones


----------



## Baco (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm having a series build for my shop like this one (but with 2 pickups) and his nephew, the complete opposite (black guitar, with white binding all over), both in 6 and 7 string:






Should be killer 

Edit: not intended as Spam, I just love the looks of that guitar


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 5, 2011)

I just received pictures of my Regius in the final stages of production. It turned out a little better than I expected.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can safely say I love all these guitars. Petey, that is so sick! you must be practically doing backflips!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 5, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> I just received pictures of my Regius in the final stages of production. It turned out a little better than I expected.


----------



## Rook (Sep 12, 2011)

bump

Anyone got/played a Gothic? I almost had one on order at one point but it all went tits up...

I'd love to know of any experience anyone's had with it, I just found one in a shop (unfortunately it's the other end of Europe) at a good price, I might just pull the trigger on it. It'd be completely blind though... I've played a Regius briefly at a guitar show a few years ago and I remember almost crapping my pants with excitement but I've never played a Regius Gothic.

Or seen one in person.


Or even known of their existence until about a month ago.


Anyone?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

Enter Paradox said:


> Credits to original uploaders


----------



## valiant (Sep 12, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> bump
> 
> Anyone got/played a Gothic? I almost had one on order at one point but it all went tits up...
> 
> ...



I have a Regius Gothic 6.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/393119/gothic.jpg

Bought it sometime in February 2011.
Unfortunately mine has crippling flaws in addition to the red iron cross inlays being poorly made (one had a round hole on it etc): there's a dead spot on the 2nd string's 12th fret. Try playing Vai's "For the love of god" when the one note that should sustain only says *plonk*. 

I tried 5 different string sets, adjusted the neck back and forth, bridge height, intonation, different tunings, took it to a luthier, sent it back to the factory... still nothing helped. Mayones refused to tell me what was wrong with the instrument or what they had tried to do to fix it.

I have the opportunity to get a replacement guitar made, but I'm not sure I want a Mayones anymore. You see I played 6 other Regiuses (Gothic and regular) and two Setiuses in the shop in Helsinki and they all had either a completely dead spot or a spot where the fretted note would ring an octave higher for some reason... also acoustically.

The guitars I played also had different bridges - most had the standard what-was-it-again, one had the fixed Schaller forgot-its-name and one Regius Gothic Pro 6 had the Schaller low profile tremolo. All had dead spots. Unacceptable at this price range.

The Perfect Element was the only guitar I didn't find an obvious flaw from. That's the fretted version, 27" scale with a fixed bridge.

These are my experiences after spending a lot of time with one Mayones Regius Gothic 6 and a little time with several other Mayones guitars.

I am not impressed by your performance!


All Mayones owners, please check your instruments critically and thoroughly and post your results here. If the problem is in consistency of quality there might still be hope.


BR


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2011)

^ That's really shitty, man.


----------



## Rook (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow that's not off-putting in the least bit!


I'm buying brand new for once, I usually buy used, so I'll be checking for a returns policy...

Flaws aside, what's the neck like? How does it play/sound? I see yours has Blackouts, the one I found has DiMarzios. I also won't be getting any inlay...


----------



## valiant (Sep 12, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Wow that's not off-putting in the least bit!
> 
> 
> I'm buying brand new for once, I usually buy used, so I'll be checking for a returns policy...
> ...



Mine had blackouts, replaced them with BKP Aftermaths.
The neck is round and comfortably thick. As a neck-through it's a very comfortable and smooth transition to where the body begins. I don't feel comfortable with most contoured bodies, but this was ok in that department: got my hand comfortably in the "play zone" etc.

As far as looks and feel go, I really like the Regius.

The sound with the blackouts was somewhere between muddy and overly saturated. Cleans were breaking too. After putting in the Aftermaths it was chunky and articulate, much to my taste.

Mix test by jayveekay on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Regius with Aftermaths played through a blackstar dist-x into interface and mesa oversized impulse, I think.

Good luck if you decide to get one and please let us know how everything went.


----------



## Rook (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice! Thanks man. I remembered thinking 'mmm good neck' when I held a Regius.

It's the sound potential that's really drawn me to this guitar, a true hardtail, swamp ash body, neck thru, I bet it's really loud acoustically.

I hope I don't have as bad an experience as you did, but I am buying new as I say, so I have a returns policy! And a 5 year warranty. I'm an experienced tech and a persistent bugger, I won't settle for anything but perfect. I hope you get yours sorted at some point, sounds like a high fret, maybe pay to get it plek'd? There are placed in Germany you can send it to to get it done, I don't know about Finland. If it is a true dead spot, adding mass to the neck will shift it hopefully to somewhere not on the fretboard. Changing you machine heads, nut material or saddles could be enough even.


----------



## valiant (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a luthier check the frets and after that the guitar was sent back to Mayones and they couldn't help either. All my experience is based on new instruments in the shop.


----------



## Rook (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry dude. Why didn't you just return it?


----------



## valiant (Sep 13, 2011)

Because: I want to believe!

But seriously, I am going to return it very soon... don't want to spend 3 more months waiting for something that I don't think will be of good enough quality. Yeah, I'm pretty picky too when it comes to flaws in instruments.

Just put my old J-Custom back together yesterday and it made me happy. Haven't played that one in over a year... couldn't find the neck pickup anywhere but it's not a huge problem in my band.


----------



## Rook (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## that short guy (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't have the gothic i just have the pro 7 and I've never had any kinda problem with it. plays like a dream.


----------



## Rook (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't tell you how excited I am to be ordering one.

I have an Axe FX coming this week too, my brain will probably explode.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol, I just hope it gets to you faster than my reguis did. From the day that I ordered it to the day I got it in my hands was 7 months. Well worth the wait, yes, but still a long ass wait


----------



## HeadBender (Sep 14, 2011)

Something a bit special: a *25th Anniversary Regius* (1 of 10)
(Bird's Eye Poplar Top)


----------



## that short guy (Sep 16, 2011)

^^^^ Das nice


----------



## Eaten (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow that's really nice! I'm not really into red guitars but that one was awesome 



HeadBender said:


> Something a bit special: a *25th Anniversary Regius* (1 of 10)
> (Bird's Eye Poplar Top)


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 16, 2011)

OlisDead said:


> Here are some pics of my Regius PRO 6 custom :
> 
> And here are pics of one of my best friends' collection :



THIS ONE. BUT WITH A HARDTAIL. UGGGGGGHHHHHH WANT.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 17, 2011)

HeadBender said:


> Something a bit special: a *25th Anniversary Regius* (1 of 10)
> (Bird's Eye Poplar Top)




I would do terrible things for this.


----------



## Rook (Sep 19, 2011)

that short guy said:


> Lol, I just hope it gets to you faster than my reguis did. From the day that I ordered it to the day I got it in my hands was 7 months. Well worth the wait, yes, but still a long ass wait



My Mayones will _apparently_ be with me by next Friday (30th).


I will not sleep until this day.


Then I won't sleep that day because I'll be playing my Mayones.

Through my Axe FX Ultra.


----------



## mpsk (Sep 20, 2011)

valiant said:


> I have a Regius Gothic 6.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/393119/gothic.jpg
> 
> Bought it sometime in February 2011.
> ...


I had the same issue in my setius7 so I sold this guitar.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 20, 2011)

HeadBender said:


>



That is the only anniversary inlay that I have ever liked on any guitar. I really hate having numbers/names on as inlays. Hell, I'm not a fan of most inlays I see, but that 25 just looks artistic as hell. Really nice.

I've heard about the quality issue with some Mayones guitars. However, a good friend of mine owns a Mayones Regius 7 Earth Element (#4/5, I believe) which I've played a couple times already. It plays, sounds, and looks beastly. It's an extremely nice guitar. Seems it's a hit-or-miss deal with these guys some times... A shame, really, because their work is stunning and beautiful.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 20, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> My Mayones will _apparently_ be with me by next Friday (30th).
> 
> 
> I will not sleep until this day.
> ...


 

Lucky.... but do yourself a favor, forget the axe Fx for that guitar plug it into your roadster. My mayones by itself plugged into my roadking (with a hot plate to make the volume house friendly) was pure heaven. like an orgasm for the ears... i cried the day i sold that amp


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll do that


EDIT: Can we make this _the_ Mayones thread?


----------



## jordanky (Sep 20, 2011)

I may possibly be joining this thread soon, we'll see!


----------

